# Squirrels



## superman365

I have been trying for a squirrel for a while now but the squirrels here are so sensitive....one noise, and there gone!!!......anyone else have any luck with squirrels or rabbits?


----------



## superman365

another squirrel outside...time to try again!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

I would just sit and relax. They will come out.


----------



## superman365

to cold!!!! lol


----------



## Busboy

What cal blowgun are you using?


----------



## Cervantes

I would recommend using a sling to chuck large stones and herd them to you, or closer to you.

I've used a sling to chuck stones and unsettle quail, then watch where they land to close in on the precise location. I don't see why that wouldn't work to push the squirrels closer..unless it in a suburban area and chucking a rock would have it go through your neighbors best china..that that not work good..no, don't do that..


----------



## Carbon

Superman: the only way you will get a squirrel with a blowgun is to sit outside and wait. Or you can try to go outside when one is out and see if it freezes


----------



## superman365

using my 1/2 pvc homemade...havent seen one lately either


----------



## Silent Stalker

I would use a hunting blind so then the squirrels won't see you.


----------



## Gigmaster

I shoot squirrels with my CS all the time. I n fact, that is the main way I hunt squirrels.

To hunt squirrels, you need to sit down somewhere and be quiet and still. And don't move while they are looking at you. It's best to wear camo, and make a blind. I use a Ghille Suit.


----------



## Skummdogg

Gotta be still. In the past I've used a squirrel call as well. Find yourself a nice spot and sit down and wait. Once they start moving around again, I like to give a bark on the call. Most of the time the come out on a branch and sit up and look in your direction. Which offers an excellent shot! Even with a .40 a shot square in the chest drops them with one shot. 

Been a whole since I've done any squirrel hunting, don't have many up here where I'm living now. Good luck


----------



## Carbon

^Just saying it is illegal to hunt squirrels in Washington...


----------



## Skummdogg

Carbon said:


> ^Just saying it is illegal to hunt squirrels in Washington...


Just moved up here recently all my squirrel hunting was done in Virginia years ago. But it's not illegal for all species here.

The Eastern gray squirrel and Eastern fox squirrel are unclassified and may be trapped or killed year-round as long as you have a hunting license. In such cases, no special trapping permit is necessary for the use of live traps. However, a special trapping permit is required for the use of all traps other than live traps (RCW 77.15.192, 77.15.194; WAC 232-12-142).


----------



## SnakeSkin

throw a rock,or heavy item behind the squirrels to force them to u,then kkep doing so till u get a clean shot.


----------



## gabeb

I'm on the slingshot fourm and I just joined and have to say that having a friend walk around the other side of a tree will make them come to you're side. I have taken my first squirrel this way with a slingshot. Now being new to blowguns I am now sure if one could kill a squirrel as they are tough animals. However you should have no problem if you hit the in the head between the ears or slightly under them for a side shot. You might even be able to use a stun dart as I have been shot in the arm by a friend and it left a large painful bruise. Hope I helped.


----------

